# Delphos Reservoir



## Lars (May 5, 2014)

Has anyone fished this site or are there even fish in it? It is relatively new.


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I haven't fished it for a year or two but last time I was there we were fishing for cats. There are a ton of them in there and although there were no monsters we caught a few decent size channels. By now there should be some good size fish. I've also heard of people catching some nice saugeye out of there but never had any luck with them myself. I've also caught yellow perch and blue gill but nothing of any size or numbers.

The reservoir was first stocked in 2007 I believe so that's 7 years for the fish to grow.


----------



## Lars (May 5, 2014)

Can you put a boat on the lake?


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes but it is difficult the ramp is narrow and doesnt have guard rails or a dock to walk on. It is also pretty steep. I saw a couple of odnr guys launch a 16 ft mod v in there once. You may want to swing by once before you tow a boat over.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Where's the delphos res located? Any depth maps available for it? How big is it?


----------



## Pike Stalker (Mar 24, 2014)

I never thought of fishing there even though I have seen it plenty in passing so this discussion got me to thinking. I looked it up on google maps and it isn't shown in the "map" view as a result of it being new. However, you can find it in the "satellite" view. The map can be found at: http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Lake Maps/PDFs/delphosgillmorreservoir2.pdf . There isn't much structure to the thing, just a big bowl in the ground (or above I suppose). Looks like they wanted a place to get water from and not for fish to live, but I suppose that is why they are built. It is located slightly to the west of Delphos just to the north or US 30. You can see it from the highway. Best of luck!


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

It is above ground just like the Lima resevoirs and it does have some decent fish for it's age. There are saugeye mainly caught early and late in the day with the best times during darkeness. It also has some decent crappies. I have heard of a few smallmouth and a mix of other fish. Keep in mind it is a fairly new body of water so fish are still not huge.


----------

